# Dr Leather.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Dr Leather on my Leather seats (well obviously) and there's one question I need to check on. Will it be OK to use on perforated Leather seats?


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I use Dr Leather on my Leather seats (well obviously) and there's one question I need to check on. Will it be OK to use on perforated Leather seats?
> 
> View attachment 55671


I use it on mine with perforated seats and never have any issues


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chris.t said:


> I use it on mine with perforated seats and never have any issues


Nice one Chris, that's put my mind at ease. :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Me too SB. I've heated and fan cooled seats in the jeep and use DR Leather wipes on mine with no issues.

Is it wipes or liquid you're using? I have another manufacturer leather cleaner as well which is liquid. If I was using it I'd spray onto my applicator rather than direct on to the seat just in case but as i said no issues at all with my wipes :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Me too SB. I've heated and fan cooled seats in the jeep and use DR Leather wipes on mine with no issues.
> 
> Is it wipes or liquid you're using? I have another manufacturer leather cleaner as well which is liquid. If I was using it I'd spray onto my applicator rather than direct on to the seat just in case but as i said no issues at all with my wipes :thumb:


Thanks Macca, I use the Dr Leather spray on formula and I agitate the Leather with a detailing brush.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks Macca, I use the Dr Leather spray on formula and I agitate the Leather with a detailing brush.


As long as you dont saturate you should be fine. My only concern was that any liquid made its way through the perforations onto the heating elements underneath but I doubt that would happen and I'm probably just being overly paranoid.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I do the non perforated bolsters first to unload excess fluid from the wipes.
They are then just nice for the perforated centres.
If any wipes srill feel too wet to use on perforations I'll go over the gear knob, handbrake or unperforated steering wheel first.
Works a treat for me.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep same here SB, I used the Dr Leather liquid spray on the perforated seats not problem.

Spray onto the seat and quickly agitate with the detailing brush to spread it all over.

Worry free


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, no problem at all :thumb:


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

100% not an issue. Use it on my perforated steering wheel and gear knob. I use a terry cloth sponge to apply and then a microfiber to wipe clean. Great product.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you very much gentlemen for your comments.


----------

